# MAC OS X 10.3 Server to join active directory of windows 2003



## jtapia (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok  here is  my scenario I have a windows 2003 server as my PDC and I have a MAC OS X Server 10.3, I want to jon this MAC to my domain and have it as a web server for the other servers I am going to build. No here is the dilema I went into application-utilities-directory access and inputed the domain for the MAC to bind to AD it states invalid domain. Now here is more information. The fully qualified domain of my windows 2003 server is wneuus3300pdc.neutrogena.local and that is were I am stuck now can any of you assist me with this task. Thank you


----------



## jtapia (Apr 15, 2005)

can anyone respond to this question


----------



## Carlo (Apr 17, 2005)

I dont think you are going about it correctly. Your mac wont properly bind with Windows Active Directory as it is nor windows. Active Directory's only downfall (well major one) is that its very Microsoft centric. 

However.. all is not lost. You can get samba to emulate being a member server. 

check this out for more infomation

http://www.apple.com/ca/server/macosx/windows_services.html

just dont use the PDC, use member server.


----------



## jtapia (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok how do you configure the samba to join my domain the site only tells me but doesn't ahow me how to configure


----------



## kevster (May 6, 2005)

jtapia said:
			
		

> Ok  here is  my scenario I have a windows 2003 server as my PDC and I have a MAC OS X Server 10.3, I want to jon this MAC to my domain and have it as a web server for the other servers I am going to build. No here is the dilema I went into application-utilities-directory access and inputed the domain for the MAC to bind to AD it states invalid domain. Now here is more information. The fully qualified domain of my windows 2003 server is wneuus3300pdc.neutrogena.local and that is were I am stuck now can any of you assist me with this task. Thank you


 hop on over to ...
http://www.afp548.com/

there is a complete discussion on how to setup you Mac server to be a member of you Windows Domain....


----------

